# Récupérer adresses email dans Thunderbird



## flippy (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour. Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un moyen de récupérer dans Thunderbird (v.5.0) en une seule fois les adresses des messages envoyés et de les rassembler dans un dossier du carnet d'adresses ?


----------



## flippy (26 Juillet 2011)

Bon  apparemment Thunderbird est incapable de récupérer _en masse_ les adresses mail présentes dans son dossier 'Envoyés' [passablement déçu vu les prétentions du soft :hein:]. Donc il faut *ajouter* au carnet d'adresses au coup par coup !
Autrement comment s'y prendre pour créer une liste d'envoi groupé [qui sera en CCi] ? Une idée...


----------

